# ideas for an 87' 300zx 2+2?



## paramagnetic (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got a non-turbo 87' 300zx 2+2 and i have a few things planned but i was wondering if anyone had any ideas or any advice on what to do with it. any help would be greatly appreciated, seeing as im new to this kind of car.


----------



## jonathancschaefer (Feb 27, 2006)

Find all the places water is getting in and fix them first.


----------



## paramagnetic (Jun 4, 2006)

there is only water getting in on one spot, the left rear part of the hatch window and im going to fix that as soon as i get the money to do it. the rest of the seals are fine, including the ones for the t-tops (thankfully)


----------



## jonathancschaefer (Feb 27, 2006)

That's good. Then start on vacuum lines. These old cars are notorious for broken, cracked, and leaky vacuum lines. The main problems occur from the vacuum cannister to the a/c controls behind the radio. I've heard of people replacing their compressors then finding a leaky vacuum line.


----------



## paramagnetic (Jun 4, 2006)

alright ill check those. thanks!


----------

